# First Post!



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

1996 300zx TT 

534 rwhp/461 lbft torque


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

*Rats - inline image here*


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

nice
what does it run?


----------

